# flavor vs latex



## Tabitha (May 21, 2008)

OK, I have had a special request for a latex friendly  edible/flavored massage oils & personal lubricant :wink: .

We all know oil breaks down latex. So who has a latex friendly flavorant?

I use the flavors from Bittercreek North. I phoned them today & asked what their flavors contained, this is the ingredient list in their flavors: soybean oil, flavor, saccharin

So, just because something is labeled as a flavor, or a fragrance, etc, it is not safe to assume it does not have *something* else in it's make up.

Back to the original question... does anyone have an oil free flavorant? How about candy flavorings? Extracts from the grocery store? Anyone have a secret source they care to share?


----------



## Tabitha (May 21, 2008)

Which brings up a good point.  If a lip balm labels say:

Ingredients: Olive oil, shea butter, bee's wax, flavor

Should it say:

Ingredients: Olive oil, shea butter, bee's wax, soybean oil, flavor, saccharin

(The above is not my true lipbalm label/recipe, just used as an example.)


----------



## Tabitha (May 21, 2008)

What about LorAnn flavors?


----------



## IanT (May 21, 2008)

I dont know but Id buy it if you made an all natural one 

Lord knows what they put in the storebought stuff


----------



## Lane (May 21, 2008)

IanT said:
			
		

> I dont know but Id buy it if you made an all natural one
> 
> Lord knows what they put in the storebought stuff


 AGREES! 

Did you find anymore info out about this, Tab?


----------



## Tabitha (May 21, 2008)

:idea:  :idea:  :idea: Maybe adding  the word natural to my flavoring search will help! :idea:  :idea:  :idea:


----------



## IanT (May 21, 2008)

yeah!! let us know what you come up with!


----------



## Tabitha (May 21, 2008)

OK, I am finding natural, unaltered flavors, bt it's limited to vanilla, strawberry, black walnut & maple for the most part. Maple flavored massage oil  :? . I have found banana & pineappe too.

What about organic flavors in a grain alcohol & water base? Take a look: http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/flavoring_extracts/extracts.php


----------



## IanT (May 21, 2008)

hehe peppermint=minty fresh 

those look  good


----------



## Tabitha (May 22, 2008)

Here's the info LorAnn sent me on their food grade oils. Some are for hard candy, some chocolates & some for soda or coffee additives.:

Gourmet- Almond Oil  Artificial Flavor 
Gourmet- Amaretto Flavor  Artificial Flavor, Glycerols 
Gourmet- Anise Oil Natural Anise Oil 
Gourmet- Apple Flavor  Artificial Flavor, Propylene Glycol 
Gourmet- Apricot Flavor  Artificial Flavor, Propylene Glycol, Water, Alcohol, Red 40, Blue 1 
Gourmet- Banana Crème Flavor  Artificial Flavor, Propylene Glycol, Yellow 5 
Gourmet- Bavarian Crème Flavor  Propylene Glycol, Artificial Flavor, Ethyl Alcohol 
Gourmet- Black Walnut Flavor  Propylene Glycol, Artificial Flavor, 
Gourmet- Blackberry Flavor Artificial Flavor, Propylene Glycol, Alcohol 
Gourmet- Blueberry Flavor  Artificial Flavor, Propylene Glycol, Red 40, Blue 1 
Gourmet- Brandy Flavor  Propylene Glycol, Artificial Flavor, 
Gourmet- Bubble Gum Flavor  Alcohol, Propylene Glycol, Artificial Flavor, 
Gourmet- Butter Flavor  Artificial Flavor, Propylene Glycol 
Gourmet- Butter Rum Flavor  Propylene Glycol, Artificial Flavor, Alcohol 
Gourmet- Butterscotch Flavor  Artificial Flavor, Water, Propylene Glycol, Caramel Color 
Gourmet- Caramel Flavor  Water, Propylene Glycol, Artificial Flavor, 
Gourmet- Champagne Flavor  Propylene Glycol, Artificial Flavor, 
Gourmet- Cheesecake Flavor  Glycerine, Ethanol, Artificial Flavor, 
Gourmet- Chocolate Flavor  Artificial Flavor, Water, Propylene Glycol, Ethyl Alcohol, Red 40, Yellow 6, Blue 1 
Gourmet- Cherry Flavor  Artificial Flavor, Alcohol, Propylene Glycol, Red 40, Blue 1 
Gourmet- Cinnamon Oil  Natural and Artificial Flavors 
Gourmet- Cinnamon Roll Flavor  Propylene Glycol, Artificial Flavor, 
Gourmet- Clove Oil Natural Clove Leaf Oil 
Gourmet- Chocolate  Hazelnut Flavor  Natural and Artificial Flavors, Propylene Glycol 
Gourmet- Coconut Flavor  Artificial Flavor, Propylene Glycol,  
Gourmet- Coffee Flavor  Artificial Flavor, Water Propylene Glycol, Caramel Color 
Gourmet- Cotton Candy Flavor  Artificial Flavor, Propylene Glycol,  
Gourmet- Cranberry Flavor  Propylene Glycol, Artificial Flavor 
Gourmet- Cran-Raspberry Flavor  Artificial Flavor, Ethyl Alcohol, Water, Citric Acid, Propylene Glycol, Tri-ethyl Citrate 
Gourmet- Crème de Menthe Flavor  Propylene Glycol, Ethyl Alcohol, Natural Flavor, Blue 1, Yellow 5 
Gourmet- Eggnog Flavor  Artificial Flavor, Propylene Glycol, Yellow 5 & 6, Red 40, Polysorbate 80 
Gourmet- English Toffee Flavor  Propylene Glycol, Artificial Flavor, Water 
Gourmet- Ginger Oil Natural Ginger Oil 
Gourmet- Grape Flavor  Artificial Flavor, Propylene Glycol, Water, Red 40, Blue 1 
Gourmet- Grapefruit Oil Natural Pink Grapefruit Oil 
Gourmet- Guava Flavor  Artificial Flavor, Propylene Glycol, Water 
Gourmet- Honey Flavor  Artificial Flavor, Propylene Glycol 
Gourmet- Horchata Flavor  Propylene Glycol, Natural and Artificial Flavors 
Gourmet- Horehound Flavor  Artificial Flavor, Alcohol 
Gourmet- Keoke Coffee Flavor  Artificial Flavor, Propylene Glycol, Caramel Color 
Gourmet- Key Lime Flavor  Natural Flavors 
Gourmet- Lemon Oil Natural Lemon Oil 
Gourmet- Lemonade Flavor  Natural and Artificial Flavors 
Gourmet- Licorice Flavor  Artificial Flavor, Propylene Glycol, Alcohol 
Gourmet- Lime Oil Natural Lime Oil 
Gourmet- Mango Flavor  Natural and Artificial Flavors, Propylene Glycol, Ethyl Alcohol 
Gourmet- Maple Flavor  Propylene Glycol, Natural and Artificial Flavors, Water, Maple Sugar, Glycerine 
Gourmet- Marshmallow Flavor  Artificial Flavor, Propylene Glycol, Water 
Gourmet- Menthol Eucalyptus Flavor  Natural Flavoring, Capric/ capryllic triglycerides 
Gourmet- Mint Chocolate Chip Flavor  Artificial Flavor, Propylene Glycol 
Gourmet- Nutmeg Oil Natural Nutmeg Oil 
Gourmet- Orange Crème Flavor  Artificial Flavor, Water, Propylene Glycol, Polysorbate 80 
Gourmet- Orange Oil Natural Orange Oil 
Gourmet- Peach Flavor  Propylene Glycol, Artificial Flavor, Yellow 5, Red 40 
Gourmet- Peanut Butter Flavor  Propylene Glycol, Artificial Flavor, Caramel Color 
Gourmet- Pecan Flavor  Artificial Flavor, Propylene Glycol, 
Gourmet- Pina Colada Flavor  Water, Propylene Glycol, Artificial Flavor, Alcohol 
Gourmet- Peppermint Oil Natural Peppermint Oil 
Gourmet- Pineapple Flavor  Artificial Flavor, Propylene Glycol, Alcohol 
Gourmet- Pistachio Flavor  Ethanol, Propylene Glycol, Artificial Flavor 
Gourmet- Plum Flaovr  Artificial Flavor, Propylene Glycol, 
Gourmet- Pomegranate Flavor  Natural and Artificial Flavors, Propylene Glycol, 
Gourmet- Praline Flavor  Propylene Glycol, Artificial Flavor, 
Gourmet- Pralines & Crème Flavor  Natural and Artificial Flavors, Propylene Glycol, Water 
Gourmet- Pumpkin Flavor  Artificial Flavoring, Triglycerides 
Gourmet- Raspberry Flavor  Artificial Flavor, Propylene Glycol, Water, Red 40, Blue 1 
Gourmet- Red Licorice Flavor  Propylene Glycol, Artificial Flavor, Red 40, Blue 1 
Gourmet- Root Beer Flavor  Artificial Flavor, Water, Carmel Color, Propylene Glycol, Polysorbate 80, Potassium Sorbate 
Gourmet- Salt Water Taffy Flavor  Propylene Glycol, Water,  Natural and Artificial Flavors, Polysorbate 80 
Gourmet- Sassafras Flavor  Artificial Flavorings 
Gourmet- Sparmint Oil Natural Spearmint Oils 
Gourmet- Strawberry Flavor  Propylene Glycol, Ethyl Alcohol, Artificial Flavor, Red 40 
Gourmet- Strawberry Kiwi Flavor  Propylene Glycol, Artificial Flavor 
Gourmet- Tangerine Oil Natural Tangerine oil, (Also known as Mandarin Oil) 
Gourmet- Teaberry Flavor  Artificial Flavor 
Gourmet- Tropical Punch Flavor  Artificial Flavor, Propylene Glycol, Alcohol 
Gourmet- Tutti-Frutti Flavor  Propylene Glycol, Artificial Flavor, Red 40, Blue 1 
Gourmet- Vanilla Butternut Flavor  Artificial Flavor, Water, Propylene Glycol 
Gourmet- Watermelon Flavor  Propylene Glycol, Artificial Flavor, Red 3, Red 40, 
Gourmet- Wintergreen Flavor  Methyl Sal 
Gourmet- Wintergreen Oil Natural Wintergreen Oil 

Flavor Fountain- Banana Coconut  Glycerin, Water, Artificial Flavor, Turmeric, Xanthan Gum 
Flavor Fountain- Black Raspberry Glycerin, Water, Natural and Artificial Flavor, Red 40, Blue 1, Xanthan Gum 
Flavor Fountain- Bubble Gum Glycerin, Water, Natural and Artificial Flavor, Red 40, Blue 1, Xanthan Gum 
Flavor Fountain- Butter Pecan Glycerin, Water, Natural and Artificial Flavor, Caramel Color 
Flavor Fountain- Caramel Delight Glycerin, Water, Natural and Artificial Flavor, Caramel Color 
Flavor Fountain- Chocolate Fudge Glycerin, Natural and Artificial Flavors, Caramel Color, Red 40 
Flavor Fountain- Cinnamon Spice Glycerin, Water, Natural Flavor, Caramel Color, Xanthan Gum 
Flavor Fountain- Mango Glycerin, Water, Natural and Artificial Flavor, Yellow 5, Yellow 6, Xanthan Gum 
Flavor Fountain- Mint Chocolate Glycerin, Water, Natural and Artificial Flavor, Xanthan Gum, Yellow 5, Blue 1 
Flavor Fountain- Mocha Glycerin, Coffee Extractives, Caramel Color, Water, Nat & Art Flavoring, Red 40 
Flavor Fountain- Orange Crème Glycerin, Water, Natural Orange Oil, Artificial Flavoring, Yellow 6, Xanthan Gum 
Flavor Fountain- Strawberry Glycerin, Water, Natural and Artificial Flavors, Red 40, Blue 1 Xanthan Gum


----------



## Tabitha (May 22, 2008)

:?  (Thinking about a peanut butter flavored massage gel)  :?


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (May 22, 2008)

fyi - banana flavor is often made with a chemical family called esters. i don't know if there is natural banana flavoring, i have never looked into flavorings.

how about honey?


----------



## Tabitha (May 22, 2008)

OK, I have been on the phone w/ the top 3 condom manufacturers in the US. I have also phoned the AIDS Resource Center of Dallas. I have been on assorted   websites  . I just can not find what I am looking for.

I think my next step is to drive into Dallas & find an adult shop, go inside w/ my pen & paper & jot down some info.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

You could try a health food store first.  Heck, they've always got neat stuff 'in the back'


----------



## IanT (May 22, 2008)

muahahahaha.... thats a good list of info! im waiting on this one...you start making some fun stuff and Ill buy it muahahahaha 

lol check your PM!


----------



## Tabitha (May 22, 2008)

Please, vote for your fav flavors here: http://pollywogpatch.blogspot.com/


----------

